# Back in the game!



## bballstud (Sep 10, 2006)

Yo wad up guys. starting my first actual journal that imma stick to.. Feel free to coment it give advice or help me out anyway or form thank you..

HERE ARE MY STATS.
AGE - 16
WEIGHT - 159 GOAL - 170
HEIGHT - 6'0
BENCH - 215 GOAL - 230
SQAUT - 325


Sports i play is baseball i wakeboard and wakesurf on spare time love bein on the lake.  In dec i go to austilla to play proteams over there. I will not be taking vary many supp. because for one cant really afford them with working and paying for gas.

SUPPLEMENTS WILL BE
WHEY PROTEIN - SYNTHA-6 
(30 minutes prior to workout 2 scoops, 2 scoops prior to bed, And depends if i workout in the morning i will take a shake in the morning but if not with breakfast)

WEIGHT GAINER - PROCOMPLEX GAINER
(Right after workouts)

MULTIVITM/MULTIMIN. - GNC MEGA MEN SPORT
(With breakfeast, And with dinner)

Multi-Oil - Gnc Multi-Oil
(Prior to workout)

Zma - Gnc zma
(30 minutes before bed)

Thats all the supplements and eating right good foods no more drinking on the weekends no more being dumb!  My diet really just consists of always being full. i cant really have a set set diet just that i make sure im always full for a nice bulk.

In a month or so ill be getting Gakic and Anator-p70 for 50 bucks so i will through that in there. I need to read up on them i heard they were garbage but i guess we will have to find out wont we .

*Training Spilt*

*Monday (Chest,Tris,Calves)*

*Chest*
DB Incline Presses - Sets 6 - Reps 12,10,8,6,5,3 (Pyramid Up)
DB Flat Bench Presses - Sets 4 - Reps 12,10,8,6 (Pyramid Up)
DB Incline Flys - Sets 3 - Reps 10,10,5 (2 sets moderate, 1 Heavy)

*Calves *
Standing Calf Raises - Sets 6 - Reps 20
Seated Calf Raises - Sets 6 - Reps 20

*Tris*
Close Grip Bench Presses - Sets 4 - Reps 10
DB KickBacks - Sets 3 - Reps 10
Skull Crushers - Sets 4 - Reps 8
*

Tues (Legs, Abs)*

*Qauds *
Leg Presses - Sets 4 - Reps 12
BB Sqauts - Sets 3 - Reps 8
Leg extensions - Sets 4 - Reps 10
Lunges - Sets 4 - Reps 10
*
Hamstrings*
Lying leg curls - Sets 3 - Reps 8
One-Leg curls - Sets 3- Reps 8
Dead Lifts - Sets 2 - Reps 8

Abs
Medicine Ball - Sets 3 - Reps 30
Machine - Sets 3 - Reps 8 (nice and slow good form and hold every rep)



Wends (Back,Biceps)

Back
Seated Cable Row - Sets 4 - Reps 12
DB Single Arm Row - Sets 4 - Reps 12
Front Pull Downs - Sets 4 - Reps 10
Lat machine for get the name of it - Sets 3 - Reps 8

Bi's
Standing Barbell Curls - Sets 2 - Reps 8
Seated Db Curls - Sets 2- Reps 8
Seated Db Hammer Curls - Sets 2 - Reps 8


Thurs (Chest,Calves,Abs)

Chest
BB Bench Presses - Sets 6 - Reps 12,10,8,6,5,3 (Pyramid Up)
Machine Incline Presses - Sets 3 - Reps 12,10,8 (Pyramid Up)
Decline Db Presses - Sets 3 - Reps 10,8,6 (Pyramid Up)
Decline Db Flyes - Sets 3 - Reps 10,10,5 (2 Sets moderate, 1 Heavy)
Dips (lean Forward) - Sets - 1 - Reps 15 (Use rest pause to reach 15)

Calves
Standing Calf Raises - Sets 6 - Reps 20
Seated Calf Raises - Sets 6 - Reps 20

Abs
Medicine Ball - Sets 3 - Reps 30
Machine - Sets 3 - Reps 8 (nice and slow good form and hold every rep)

Friday (Shoulders)
Pullups - Sets 2 - Reps 8
Smith Shoulder Machine - Sets 4 - Reps 10
Standing DB Presses - Sets 2 - Reps 8
Shrugs - Sets 4 - Reps 15

Sat/Sun (Core strength - Baseball specific Traing)
Most sat/sun ill be play ball so these workouts will not be preformd everyweekend.

Well there ya go guys ill be start this tom Monday Sept. 11


----------



## bballstud (Sep 11, 2006)

4:50 woke up im eatin 8oz of yogurt with gurnola crunch stuff mixed in..then two scoops of whey then off to the gym


----------



## bballstud (Sep 11, 2006)

6:30 got home and now i am eatin rice crispies with one banana and two cut up strawberries in it..next ill have my protein shake..the work out went well my tris are pretty burnt right now..


----------



## Double D (Sep 14, 2006)

bballstud said:


> Yo wad up guys. starting my first actual journal that imma stick to.. Feel free to coment it give advice or help me out anyway or form thank you..
> 
> HERE ARE MY STATS.
> AGE - 16
> ...


*


I made some changes in bold. I would weight train 3 days a week. No need to do all the things you had. You will be overtraining and treading water. Sure you will gain for the first few months, but no quicker than you would lifting 3 days a week. Besides your body has to have sometime to rest. And if you are playing ball Saturday and Sunday then you have very little time. Remeber your body grows out of the gym not in it. Take my advice or leave it up to you, just thought I'd help.  *


----------



## bballstud (Sep 14, 2006)

THanks double d.. actually ya man lol.. today is an off day... i was hoping someone would help me out with this and after the first couple days no1 even looked at it i gave up and said screw it lol.. i am horible at making a routine lol...but i tried doin all that everyday..i am beat!!!! lol..so far this week i have trained..chest tris. back bis and thats it...but ya i think im growin more cuz my joints have been hurting and i was at 6ft and went to the doc today and was 6'1 he said the reason i am always tired is cuz im growin..


----------



## kenwood (Sep 14, 2006)

Update!


----------



## Double D (Sep 14, 2006)

bballstud said:


> THanks double d.. actually ya man lol.. today is an off day... i was hoping someone would help me out with this and after the first couple days no1 even looked at it i gave up and said screw it lol.. i am horible at making a routine lol...but i tried doin all that everyday..i am beat!!!! lol..so far this week i have trained..chest tris. back bis and thats it...but ya i think im growin more cuz my joints have been hurting and i was at 6ft and went to the doc today and was 6'1 he said the reason i am always tired is cuz im growin..




Well its very easy to make a bad workout up because of all of the bodybuilding mags out there. They focus more torwards steroided bb'ers. Most of the time less is better. Especially whenever you are all natural. If you have any questions just pm me I would be gald to help.


----------



## bballstud (Sep 14, 2006)

alright man i will do.. and tonight i pitched against are local jc and i will never lift back and bis the day before my arm was tight and hurt like hell!! im glad i only train biceps durin off season ..even thou i play year around but durin my school season no biceps


----------



## Double D (Sep 14, 2006)

I would leave an off day before starts. I used to pitch myself and I would be careful doing that. I could always do the whole push routine before a start just not legs or back.


----------

